# If you Can't sit on your plaza tree Don't try to see how much your town is worth



## namiieco (Nov 6, 2016)

Like the title says, if you still can't sit on your plaza tree Tom Nook will *not* show up to tell you how much you town is worth, Isabelle will confirm it for the second time and when you press yes your town will be deleted.

Just wanted to put this out there incase some people haven't seen all these horror stories lmao

other explanation:



xstarryeyesx said:


> options will say that do you want to take a break or do you want to start a new town straight away and then when she wants you to confirm for the second time it should say something about "appraisal" if it just says to "delete now" then *Your town is not developed enough to be appraised* ~ I didn't get these option when I reset my town but my sibling did and I noticed the wording was different. *Just be careful, this is from what I saw and the wording may not be the same everytime!*



wtf are you talking about?



furbyq said:


> Yes, in the new update, when you delete your town with a big plaza tree, Nook will offer to "buy" your town, allowing you to start the game with a large amount of money. A lot of people have been appraising their towns, to see how much they would get IF they deleted them, but some people with smaller trees have done the same thing and ended up actually deleting their towns.





bloomwaker said:


> Nintendo of America posted this on their twitter on Nov. 3rd:


----------



## Believe (Nov 6, 2016)

didnt know you couldn't sit on your plaza tree in a young town! very very important post!


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

Believe said:


> didnt know you couldn't sit on your plaza tree in a young town! very very important post!



I didn't know either until these posts started showing up! :O


----------



## xstarryeyesx (Nov 6, 2016)

Also there is different wording for that option. I have the Eu version so it may be different for others but the options will say that do you want to take a break or do you want to start a new town straight away and then when she wants you to confirm for the second time it should say something about "appraisal" if it just says to "delete now" then *Your town is not developed enough to be appraised* ~ I didn't get these option when I reset my town but my sibling did and I noticed the wording was different. *Just be careful, this is from what I saw and the wording may not be the same everytime!*


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

Bumping this since it's about to hit the second page! This is very important information!


----------



## Locket (Nov 6, 2016)

This is confusing...

I've never heard of town worth stuff, is it with the new update??


----------



## furbyq (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, in the new update, when you delete your town with a big plaza tree, Nook will offer to "buy" your town, allowing you to start the game with a large amount of money. A lot of people have been appraising their towns, to see how much they would get IF they deleted them, but some people with smaller trees have done the same thing and ended up actually deleting their towns.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow I read "nto" as knot like tied up and got confused for a second until I re-read and understand that it was not


----------



## Scully (Nov 6, 2016)

i hope this saves a lot of people omg


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 6, 2016)

This really needs to be stickied. So many towns are being deleted from people making mistakes.


----------



## DatDutchGuy7 (Nov 6, 2016)

To be able to sit on your Town Tree you need to have played 50 days AND 50 hours. Keep that in mind. It will be size 5. 

Size 1 is the sapling that is day 1,
Size 2 is the little tree
Size 4 is two leaves on tree,
Size 4 is 3 leaves like a normal tree in town
Size 5 is the one you can sit on.


----------



## demondays (Nov 6, 2016)

AppleCracker said:


> This really needs to be stickied. So many towns are being deleted from people making mistakes.



I agree. I was going to see how much my towns were worth and then all these horror stories started popping up so I'm scared too lol


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 6, 2016)

Nintendo of America posted this on their twitter on Nov. 3rd:


----------



## Licorice (Nov 6, 2016)

bloomwaker said:


> Nintendo of America posted this on their twitter on Nov. 3rd:



Noting the difference in the brick planter I'm guessing that's also an easy way to tell? The brick in the first pic is super short. You def couldn't sit on that. I never noticed before.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 6, 2016)

Im so glad for this thread


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

You know I love how when I say the mistake of not
You fix it and put it blacker XD


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## lutrea (Nov 7, 2016)

I really want to see how much my town is worth, but I probably won't even try it because I am too scared ;~;
Even though I have like, a 3 year old town.. lol I'm just scared I'll press something incorrectly.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2016)

lutrea said:


> I really want to see how much my town is worth, but I probably won't even try it because I am too scared ;~;
> Even though I have like, a 3 year old town.. lol I'm just scared I'll press something incorrectly.


I'm sure it'll be fine if you read everything carefully and try not to click through things so fast c:


----------



## AudyBanana (Nov 7, 2016)

lutrea said:


> I really want to see how much my town is worth, but I probably won't even try it because I am too scared ;~;
> Even though I have like, a 3 year old town.. lol I'm just scared I'll press something incorrectly.



Same, I don't trust myself anywhere near the delete button.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 8, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Nov 8, 2016)

bump <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## mags (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow sounds a bit scary to me.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

bump ~ ^^


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> boop ~



Betty?


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

hoodathotit said:


> Betty?



betty??


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> betty??



Boop. Search youtube.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

hoodathotit said:


> Boop. Search youtube.



err i can't find anything???? D:


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> err i can't find anything???? D:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dNgezTJdEE


----------



## namiieco (Nov 9, 2016)

hoodathotit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dNgezTJdEE



ah lmao xD


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 9, 2016)

Nanako said:


> ah lmao xD



That's what passed as humor (no u) way back, even before my time.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 10, 2016)

boop


----------



## hoodathotit (Nov 10, 2016)

Blimp


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 10, 2016)

> options will say that do you want to *take a break* or do you want to start a new town



Wait, what does take a break mean?


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 10, 2016)

oh thanks! this should honestly be stickied like the person above said. this would save so many people tbh.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 10, 2016)

AlienLiaru said:


> Wait, what does take a break mean?


if you select "take a break" i would figure tom nook wouldn't appear and your town would just be deleted since if you were honest you wouldn't need the bells because you're not making a new town after


----------



## namiieco (Nov 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2016)

boop


----------



## cosmylk (Nov 19, 2016)

bumping this for others looking to appraise their towns


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing (Apr 14, 2017)

Is tier 3 the part where you can reset?


----------



## namiieco (Apr 14, 2017)

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> Is tier 3 the part where you can reset?



I'm pretty sure you can at tier 3


bloomwaker said:


> Nintendo of America posted this on their twitter on Nov. 3rd:


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Apr 14, 2017)

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> Is tier 3 the part where you can reset?



I'm hearing different things. Some say it's tier 3, others say that that's wrong and that it's tier 4.
I made sure that mine was tier 4 before even attempting to get an appraisal, just to be sure.
Also, some useful info here: https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5auape/all_your_questions_about_selling_your_town/


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow!  I had no idea about all this!  So I guess the nostalgic info that used to be played, like your original townie list and the first time you did this and that, is a thing of the past?  (sniff sniff... I will miss that)


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing (Apr 17, 2017)

_Do you need a 50 day & 50 hour tree?_


----------

